# New Here



## revetsmj86 (May 8, 2010)

I am new to TF. I just signed up today I have many questions and a lot of ideas .I don't have a tractor as of yet . My home sits on 2 acres and my greatest need for a tractor would have to be clearing the weeds on my property .All of the April showers brought mainly weeds not flowers So would a small tractor be a better choice or a larger lawn tractor ? Do any of the lawn tractors have a PTO drive or a way to connect a hydralic pump ? or A three point hitch ? If things like that can modified I should have no problem fabricating anything that can be scibbled on a napkin as I am a pipefitter and welder by trade . Any advise would be helpful


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum, revetsmj86!

IMO, a property the size of yours, and it's condition teeters on a large GT if nothing more is required than to manicure a finished project...so, I'm thinking you would be better off with a small diesel SCUT (Sub-Compact Utility Tractor) with a brush-hog and, eventually a finish mower.

The SCUT versus a GT (Garden Tractor) choice is based on your immediate needs and, especially plans, projects and landscaping ideas in your properties future. Other contributing factors would include hills, slopes, ditches and water run-offs... If you have an unpaved entrance the small tractor would be capable of grading, blade'ing and, eventually a consideration for an optional FEL (Front End Loader).

I'm very partial to small Japanese tractors for reasons that I only discovered after purchasing them. 99% come equipped with the standard 1 3/8", 6 spline PTO, Category 1, 3PH, highly durable and reliable hydraulic pumps (that offer a simple tapping into for additional implements and/or rear remotes) and, unbelievable fuel savings you don't see with a gasoline, garden tractor. I should also add that these tractors require simple maintenance, have no worrisome carbs, spark plugs, weak and problematic electrical systems and perhaps 1/10th of engine longevity.

Being that you are a professional fabricator favors the design of implements you shouldn't need to buy. Items like back blades and rakes I've built and adapted to my own tractors and the savings were tremendous....not to mention a very fun and rewarding experience you'd never experience from a walk in purchase.

Shartel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum revetsmj86. Shartel, you took the words right from my mouth! Not sure what your budget is, but if you watch craiglist, there's a lot of great deals out there.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got a Joh Deere 2305, I am very happy with it compared to the Troy Bilt it replaced. It is big, but the power steering makes up for that. The only problem is if you have trees with low limbs you will have to trim them to allow for the roll bar. I have the snow plow, ballast box, and mower. I think a box blade would be something I would like to have next. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## revetsmj86 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your input . I will have to start checking craigslist or other such site for a deal that is with in my buget.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> I just got a Joh Deere 2305, I am very happy with it compared to the Troy Bilt it replaced. It is big, but the power steering makes up for that. The only problem is if you have trees with low limbs you will have to trim them to allow for the roll bar. I have the snow plow, ballast box, and mower. I think a box blade would be something I would like to have next. Welcome to the forum.


Hey Fl, I put a canopy on my 990 and whenever I encounter low branches, I just lift them up over the canopy and it allows me to glide under without having to cut the lower branches on my trees. Also, it's an excuse to get another goodie! Second that on the box scraper! Very valuable tool also!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

revetsmj86 said:


> Thank you all for your input . I will have to start checking craigslist or other such site for a deal that is with in my buget.


I know that "new" is likely out of reach for you, but these days, even John Deere is offering 0% financing for 5 years! The market is truly glutten with tractors, and it's a buyers market out there.


----------



## revetsmj86 (May 8, 2010)

*Japanese scut*

Is there a certain brand of SCUT you might recommend or possibly a website that I could get a idea as whet to look for .


----------



## revetsmj86 (May 8, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> I know that "new" is likely out of reach for you, but these days, even John Deere is offering 0% financing for 5 years! The market is truly glutten with tractors, and it's a buyers market out there.


As you said "new " is most likely out of the question . I recently have had some medical issues so the budget is going to be tight .However I wil have to work something out . All of your input has been great 


John


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

revetsmj86 said:


> Is there a certain brand of SCUT you might recommend or possibly a website that I could get a idea as whet to look for .


John Deere, Kubota, Ford, Case? Most of the CUTs are Japanese Mfr.


----------

